# Confused about Orion's BDG 400 bridging module



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/orion/Orion_225HCCA_Installation_Manual(G1).pdf

In the description about the module, it says that when using the bridging module, it will increase the power to the speakers by 4 times. 
Does this mean that by using this module in a mixed mono setup, I will be getting 100 watts per channel to the stereo speakers? What if I want the mixed mono setup without the sub and only the stereo speakers?

I have both the bridging module and a 225.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

It does not quadruple the output.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The bridging module does basically what it says, it will allow you to strap the amps together. So if you got two of the 225HC and you want to run both together, it will allow you to bridge them into MONO amps and then you can run 1 for one channel and the other for the other channel. This circuit was designed to invert an audio signal. Most car audio amplifiers have one 'normal' channel and one 'inverted' channel. The inverted channel is needed so the amplifier can be bridged. Some of the older Orion amplifiers did not have an inverted channel and therefore needed a 'bridging module' to bridge the amplifier.


----------

